# Silver King Hex Tube just out of storage



## pescado (Jul 13, 2010)

Aloha,

I'm trying to identify, date (and value??) this Monark Silver King Hex Tube. An older couple brought it in to our shop and asked us if we could help them figure it out; they just took it out of deep storage. Any information that anyone wiser about these bikes might have would be greatly appreciated - my vintage knowledge is more centered on Campy parts and racing bikes!

If the attached pics don't come through well, I've also posted them at:
http://picasaweb.google.com/morefishtacos/MonarkSilverKingHexTube# 
I'm taking better shots tomorrow - these were just quick ones to get an idea.

There is some rust on the chromed parts as you can see in the pics, but I could not find any repairs or obviously broken frame parts on my first inspection. What else should I be looking for to help identify the year and condition?

Thanks very much for any advice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm sure some Monark experts will reply but my guess is '47-50--the butterfly kickstand and headlight should narrow this down. It is missing the chainguard and the handlebars have been turned upside down. Not positive about the grips and seat though. As far as value goes I'm guessing somewhere around 800-1200. v/r Shawn


----------



## z-bikes (Jul 13, 2010)

I think Hex Tubes were made from 47 - 49. There are two differrent frame styles. The difference is in the part of the frame that extends rearward from the seat tube before splitting in two and going down to the rear dropouts. On one frame this part has a round cross section and the other frame this part has a hex cross section. Not sure which frame is the early style. This appears to be a really nice bike. Is the cover to the light aluminum?


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 13, 2010)

*Hmmmmm.....?*

If it was in deep storage why does it have Grand Tycoons Tires on it?....

It is mostly original but sell it on ebay these guys on here won't get you the BIG BUCKS!!! 

Prove me wrong...

6-800 but you need to put back together right! and list it with a low start price and let it ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2010)

BTW if you are on Oahu I will be there this weekend and would like to see the bike in person if possible. v/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm kinda going to have to side with Jamie on this. did the older couple buy the new tires and flip the bars trackboard style? there is more to this story. not saying it's not nice just that something has been left out. also what is the question again? you've clearly identified the bike the only thing left to identify is the year.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 13, 2010)

*Not all there -- but still worth some $$$*

The bicycle looks good over all -- that " butterfly stand " is not original -- it's one of those from the 60's, my guess, & you'll see on a large auction site here & there for $15.00 - $50.00 --- someone has been tinkering with this one -- looks good over all -- the seat should be one of those marbleized Lobdell vinyl seats w/o the crash rail on it -- the bars are newer too -- still the way she sits she should pull in between $500.- $1000.- to the right buyer/bidder -- nice over all -- what were you looking to do with it ??


----------



## pescado (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks very much for all the input. The people who brought it in asked me to find out what year it was and anything else I could. They want to sell it, so I figured I'd try and find out what was and wasn't original, and what to look for to let people know what kind of condition it's in. 

As for the "deep storage", they told me it had been stored for a long time, but there is a bit of a language barrier, so maybe it wasn't away for what most people here would consider a long time. I don't think they themselves replaced the handlebars or the tires or the kickstand, and those were probably done before it went into storage. The tires are pretty shot from age and rubber cracking, so they've been on there a few years at least. The headset is also very loose, but I haven't had a chance to play with it and see if it just needs adjustment, or if it's shot, too.

@Freqman1, the bike is on Maui, so if you can make a side-trip over here, you can definitely take a look.

@z-bikes, I'll look at the cover tomorrow and let you know if it's aluminum.

As for the provenance, I only know what the people told me in a three-minute conversation in Japanese-English pidgin. If you've ever been to Hawaii, you know how vague that can be...  

If anyone knows specifically how to pin down the date of the bike, that would be great. From your comments and what I've been able to find online, '46-'49 is as close as I can get.

Thanks again for all the info, guys. I'm going to talk to the owners tomorrow and update them, and see what they want to do. If anyone else has any more knowledge or wants to see more pics, please reply and I'll get some detail shots.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 13, 2010)

the tires are still very wrong but the new question is what brand are they. the Chinese fakes of the Schwinn "Cord Typhoon" are called "Grand Tycoon" if they're "Grand Tycoon" they're not very old, if they're Cord Typhoon" they could be older but still not correct. also the bar flip is a relatively new fad. it was done in the past but I'm going to hazard a guess that it was done more recently since it has incorrect bars as well. overall it is a great looking bike in good looking shape, and what has been changed can be relatively easily corrected.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 15, 2010)

I would say 47-48 .... 49 the headlight top changed... I ... don't see any cracks in the tires from your picture???

They did not make these tires in red until 2006-7

Looks pretty clean too...  Probably stolen I would not deal with it especially if you own a shop!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hex Tube years*

I am not the Hex Tube guru, but I have owned 8 of them over the years, and have had the chance to personally inspect maybe 10 more. To my knowledge/experience they were produced in 1946, 1947, and 1948 only, none in 1949. (At least none of the ones I have seen were marked "49", although they might have still advertised them that year.) If you look under the crank set, you should see a riveted badge, and in the "model number" field will be stamped a two-digit number... this is the year of production. 

And "Z-bikes" is correct, to my experience, early Hex tubes have a squared-off rear main stay, and later ones are rounded. I have owned two bone stock, and totally complete originals; they both had squared-off cranks, aluminum chain wheels, and aluminum tops to the pedestal headlights. (The headlights are unique to the Hex Tube, and your bike appears to have the correct one.) I have seen many with steel tops to the headlights as well, but I believe the truly correct Hex Tube will have the aluminum top. 

The fenders were advertised as being stainless steel, not chrome, and not aluminum. The two originals I've had were fitted with deep, stainless fenders with a very slight duck tail to them. Almost all the others I have seen had narrow Wald replacements, and in some cases even aluminum, but I believe the absolutely correct fenders should be deep with a duck tail, and polished stainless steel.

They came from the factory with blackwall tires with an "S" pattern on the sidewalls, and are marked "The Pharis Tire & Rubber Company". Finally the rack should have a flat drop panel that wraps around the very back. Oh, and they never came with a seat rail, instead there was a flat, chrome panel affixed to the back and sides of the seat, likely with rivets or tabbed. It was flush with the back of the seat and wrapped around the sides. Springs and seat frame were also chrome plated.

Hope that helps figure out what is correct, and not, on your client's bike. As for value, a _totally_ correct Hex tube with _all_ the aformentioned details sorted have sold for $6,500. A bare frame can sell for $600. so your bike is likley somewhere in between.


----------



## rustyoldtoys (Jan 6, 2015)

I am very interested in purchasing the bike for a fair price. Thank you


----------



## rustyoldtoys (Jan 6, 2015)

Let me know your price. Very interested


----------

